# Pallet Adhesives For DTG???



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

For those doing DTG printing, do you use or need a pallet adhesive for the bulkier items like.....hoodies?? In demos, I've only seen them wrap the shirts around the pallet, then print. How do you keep the bulkier items flat so that you get a consistent print??

RW


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

You do not need adhesive.Not sure if you have a DTG or other dtg printer but we have an anajet and brother and most items work fine but if it is something big that sticks up and you just can't get it down, we just use tape. Maybe others will have more ideas but we just use tape and have never had a problem

Good luck


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

rwshirts said:


> For those doing DTG printing, do you use or need a pallet adhesive for the bulkier items like.....hoodies?? In demos, I've only seen them wrap the shirts around the pallet, then print. How do you keep the bulkier items flat so that you get a consistent print??
> 
> RW


Spraying Adhesive around these machines is probably not a good idea. If needed, I would use a pallet tape(used for screenprinting) and/or take the pallet out of the machine and spray away from the room containing the printer. In my case, pressing the garment will take out wrinkles and creases that might impact printing. On really bulky items, I've heard of people using chip clips to help tuck stuff away


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also raising the flat areas above the seams works well, using things such as cardboard and mousepads under the fabric. You learn to get really creative with dtg's  I am constantly figuring out new ways of getting the best print and placement on my platens, and have never used any kind of adhesive except tape


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Large rubber bands also work well for helping to hold down the thicker items. While I was at the SGIA Show, I heard about a reuseable pallet tape. Once the pallet tape gets lint on it, it will lose the sticky quality we need to keep a shirt flat. With this reuseable pallet tape, all you need to do is spray it with Windex or similar cleaning agent and wipe it down with an old shirt. Somehow, it gets sticky again. I have not tried this before, but the people I spoke to that use it really like. Just something else to consider.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh thanks Mark, I totally forgot about the rubberbands  I was using them just the other day while printing kids jean jackets. I had to search every drawer till I finally found two, cause I remembered you mentioning them. And guess what? They worked like a charm


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Rubberbands, good to know
Had not thought of that one, but the tape has worked so far so maybe that is all I will need.

Sunny did you get all your jackets done?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am still working on them  I have about 20 left to print 

The rubber bands do work good for holding down tight where there might be a seam getting in the way. On the little jean jackets as you can see in that other post, there are a ton of seams that I was printing over.


----------

